# Cricket thinks its funny!



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I just had to post this picture of Cricket. I caught her in mid-yawn, but with my hub's tee-shirt "caption", it looks like she's laughing! :laugh:


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

What a comical, classic photo ! Thanks for sharing .


----------

